# Moxon Vise Question



## ScottWV75 (Jul 1, 2021)

I am in the process of making a Moxon Vise. Should the chops (jaws) be left bare, or should I line them with something like rubber, leather, or cork?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, here's the thing. If you use a hard wood for jaw chops, which is best for strength and rigidity, it also makes it slippery. Wood to wood contact glides really nice. Thats why wooden and transitional planes are so much easier to use. You can line with crubber from Benchmade of you have the extra money. But what I used is scrap of suede that i had leftover from other vises. Contact cement will hold it down well. Even doing just one face will give you massively more grip than wood alone.


----------



## ScottWV75 (Jul 1, 2021)

Thanks SMP. That's what I was thinking, as I'm using maple for the chops. But none of the directions I've found said definitively whether the chops should be lined. I have some scrap leather, which is what I'll use. Thanks again.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I didn't line mine with anything it works fine.

The key is even clamping pressure. My bench has a shoulder vise, one reason it's collecting dust.

If I were dead set on a clear span vise, I would go with a twin screw incorporated into the bench.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Try it and find out ;-) I did end up lining my chops with some cork on my end vise but I believe the main reason is uneven clamping pressure along the length due to me pinching some pennies on the hardware. It's definitely not going to hurt to line them with leather or something else but it may be unnecessary. There are a lot of factors that can affect the gripping effectiveness of wood chops.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I have some thin leather on my moxon and my bench vise chops. Helps a lot IMO. The beauty is, it can be added at any time so you could try it first without if you prefer not to have it unless you need it.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I have some thin leather on my moxon and my bench vise chops. Helps a lot IMO. The beauty is, it can be added at any time so you could try it first without if you prefer not to have it unless you need it.
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


True. Also depends on what you use it for. Only use it for sawing dovetails in woods softer than the chops? Don't really need. Planing the end grain of oily exotics with a low angle plane side to side? Try it and see


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I wanted to get "Crubber" but no luck but I did buy some cork but never used it. I then saw a comment where someone used a chamois rag so I picked one up in HD automotive section and it was $10 less than the auto parts store. Used spray adhesive and it works great on my leg vise. I recommend it.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> I wanted to get "Crubber" but no luck but I did buy some cork but never used it. I then saw a comment where someone used a chamois rag so I picked one up in HD automotive section and it was $10 less than the auto parts store. Used spray adhesive and it works great on my leg vise. I recommend it.
> 
> - controlfreak


Yeah thats essentially what I got, it was called "suede scraps" at Hobby Lobby, on clearance for $3 lol


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

CF, using the chamois is a great idea for the chops. I need to keep that in mind for my future build.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> I wanted to get "Crubber" but no luck but I did buy some cork but never used it. I then saw a comment where someone used a chamois rag so I picked one up in HD automotive section and it was $10 less than the auto parts store. Used spray adhesive and it works great on my leg vise. I recommend it.
> 
> - controlfreak
> 
> ...


What A great idea, I too am about to start a Moxon, Bench top bench. And was debating with myself all the different products. Had not given that one a thought.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Look up "Cork Rubber"- that's where "crubber" comes from. EBay is one place.

That is what I use on my Moxon vise. Not cheap, but excellent. Previously used chamois. Good but not as grippy.










Add a tapered spring …










Pictures and details here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/411503










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

I just received my Moxon hardware, Woodriver through WoodCraft. Checked the screws and handle, spins nicely. So on the finalizing my plans and start building the bench top - bench.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my hardware from Benchcrafted and it came with crubber. It's worked like a charm. I follwed the DP Penner plan off YouTube. It's been a great addition to my shop.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The Tail vise has Leather, Face Vice has just been changed to Cork/Nitrile from Lee Valley, Amazing stuff?
LOL! cannot remember what the Moxon Vise has, if anything haven't used it for so long!
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/supplies/project-materials/111442-cork-nitrile-rubber-grip-liner?item=03G1010


----------

